# Need advice on room treatments....



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

After finally getting the sub that i have been longing for MUCH earlier than I ever thought, its time to move on to treating my room. Luckily, my wife has no problem with panels once I showed her that you can have panels made as art. However, I spent the better part of an hour reading the master thread as well as googling all day yesterday and STILL am clueless as to what to put where. So here is what I am working with...





































I realize thats not the most ideal position for the couch, but thats the one thing that the wife says has to stay, so I understand if I should move the Cap to the right side (I'll have to get a outlet installed there for it to work). 13 foot ceilings.

Thanks!!!


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

What does it look like behind the couch? Can't see from the pictures. 

Would she tolerate a couple of white panels straddling the peak of the ceiling?

Bryan


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

two windows are behind the couch with blinds, maybe 5 feet further back. (we keep the toys there, plus I only have a 50 inch plasma so it would be too far.

and I doubt about the white panels on the ceiling. Are you talking over the couch?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

For the ceiling I was thinking facing down and straddling the peak - either side of the fan.

Other than that, given the windows behind you, not really seeing a lot of effective places to treat in the room other than maybe a corner by the windows behind you and higher on the front wall.

Bryan


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

So basically, I have the worst room ever. I was thinking a 2x4 panel behind the L&R? Or will I be wasting my time.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

The room is fine -it's just got a lot of restricted area that we can't treat for whatever reason. Anything you do to treat the room will help. Behind the L and R will help. I was just pointing out other areas that might give more benefit for the money spent.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

bpape said:


> The room is fine -it's just got a lot of restricted area that we can't treat for whatever reason. Anything you do to treat the room will help. Behind the L and R will help. I was just pointing out other areas that might give more benefit for the money spent.


Thank you Brian. Aesthetically, the panels will look the best each splitting the TV on each side. Will that be a problem?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

That's the best place for them to address boundary interactions and some of the surround reflections.

Bryan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

The ceiling treatment might not be as bad as you think (or your wife thinks ). If it is done in a color that matches close to the color of the ceiling, you would not even notice them. 

I can tell you I have vaulted ceilings as well - there is a Mickey Mouse balloon that has been on the ceiling for months - and I always forget it is there! And he definitely does not match the ceiling color! :bigsmile:


----------

